# CDC Overstepped It’s Boundary Ordering the Extension of Mask Mandates?



## oldman (Apr 19, 2022)

I understand a Federal court judge ruled that the CDC does not have the power to extend mask mandates on trains and planes? It appears that masks have come off while riding these vehicles. I never thought they were really necessary on planes to begin with.

There is no cleaner air than on an airplane. I know Boeing uses HEPA filters, which filter out 99% of all particulates in viruses and bacteria. The flight attendants permitted passengers to lower their masks to eat, so why not just leave them off?

https://www.npr.org/2022/04/18/1093...mask-mandate-for-planes-and-other-public-tran


----------



## Don M. (Apr 19, 2022)

A lot of people are getting tired of wearing masks and avoiding crowds, etc.  I suspect that unless there is  major spike in Covid, fewer mask mandates will be in place.  Getting vaccinated is probably the Best thing a person can do to avoid getting ill, IMO.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 19, 2022)

_"Is it even worth wearing a mask if other people on your bus, train or plane are maskless? To quote the CDC’s research on the issue: “Masks substantially reduce *exhaled respiratory droplets and aerosols from infected wearers* and reduce exposure of uninfected wearers to these particles. The CDC advises making sure a mask isn’t too loose and fits the contours of your face, and recommends wearing medical-grade masks."_

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...t-you-from-covid-19-11650381625?siteid=yhoof2
_The same CDC study also found that wearing a mask only provides 7.5% protection against exposure to a simulated cough._
Was reading through may articles since ruling this above section really says  masks reduce EXHALED droplets says nothing about Inhaled...

I say wear a mask if it makes YOU feel safer but if someone has it not wearing one your mask is not much protection


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 19, 2022)

The CDC found that wearing a good fitting mask (knotted and tucked) or a double mask, provides quite a bit of protection.






https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7007e1.htm#F2_down


----------



## Jeni (Apr 19, 2022)

Double masks or as they say "GOOD" fitting .... 

in OSHA requirements *good fitting* requires a certified person to fit you properly ( i worked in a EHS dept for lab workers ran the respiratory program)   not internet  bought masks that are often handled and re-handled and put in a pocket etc ......

double, why not triple or a plastic bubble around you... maybe someone can HOLD their breath like those politicians caught taking photos with celebrities


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2022)

We need to bring back the mask mandate here in Toronto, as the Covid numbers have shot up since the mandate was lifted some weeks ago. 

Son-in-law is not happy to be ordered back to the office .. particularly since all but one employee in his section who wore a mask, all got Covid. He will definitely be wearing a mask. 

My friend in Australia wrote me that the Covid numbers have shot up within the very young school children, since they dropped their mask mandate. 

In my opinion, it's a minor inconvenience. We, and many others, continue to mask up.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We need to bring back the mask mandate here in Toronto, as the Covid numbers have shot up since the mandate was lifted some weeks ago.
> 
> Son-in-law is not happy to be ordered back to the office .. particularly since all but one employee in his section who wore a mask, all got Covid. He will definitely be wearing a mask.
> 
> ...


I'll continue to wear a mask — not only for protection against covid, but also against the flu and common colds. I'm used to wearing them in crowded places, so why not. Those who don't want to wear them, that's their prerogative... or I should say, I don't care. Go for it!


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2022)

oldman said:


> CDC Overstepped It’s Boundary Ordering the Extension of Mask Mandates?


Probably not, I believe the recent ruling only applies to Florida and is subject to appeal.  And I believe the latest CDC mandate predates the ruling, so they would not have known. 

The better question is do masks still make sense in airports and on airplanes and other public transport?  I think that is all coming to an end in the US one way or another.  I believe a majority of our public no longer supports it.  We can argue over effectiveness but in the end the public will get what it wants... 

The end is near.  
Mask mandate for travelers no longer in effect * https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/fe...s-04-19-22/h_d1adffb9bc07f8adb2f99fddc9c727a4*​
I have a trip to Florida coming up in June, just as soon not wear a mask, and I won't if not required.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm ok with dropping the mask mandate.

I am concerned that many people won't distinguish between a legal decision and commonsense health or science-based need for masks in some situations. 

The infection rate in my area is now at 13%, so for me, it still makes sense to continue with the same basic precautions I've taken since the pandemic began.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

The Federal Court's decision granted a Nationwide Injunction, which are becoming more common, as opposed to statutory Jurisdiction and Comity between courts. Still appealable of course.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We need to bring back the mask mandate here in Toronto, as the Covid numbers have shot up since the mandate was lifted some weeks ago.
> 
> Son-in-law is not happy to be ordered back to the office .. particularly since all but one employee in his section who wore a mask, all got Covid. He will definitely be wearing a mask.
> 
> ...



I agree fully.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

COVID is a form of pneumonia.  And much worse than regular pneumonia.

Saying that any pneumonia outbreak is safe is like saying that 4 + 4 = 132. 

My wife and I got Omicron in January. It was horrible. Severe muscular cramping, tremendous breathing problems. I was close to going into the hospital.

Err on the side of caution, never ceased to be wise advice.

If you are over 60, remain that much more cautious.

If you have medical problems, remain that much more cautious.

If you are over 60 and have medical problems, then yes, remain as cautious as you possibly can.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> The Federal Court's decision granted a Nationwide Injunction


Thanks for the correction, guess that's what I get for relying on a CNN news story for the law, LOL!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for the correction, guess that's what I get for relying on a CNN news story for the law, LOL!


These Nationwide Injunctions are relatively new (within last 8 years or so), and technically outside the operation of law. This is a review of them, and to be honest, before I read a few recent cases, I never read of one either.

https://www.rpc.senate.gov/policy-papers/nationwide-injunctions-from-district-courts


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

Don M. said:


> A lot of people are getting tired of wearing masks and avoiding crowds, etc.  I suspect that unless there is  major spike in Covid, fewer mask mandates will be in place.  Getting vaccinated is probably the Best thing a person can do to avoid getting ill, IMO.


Many vaccinated people have gotten COVID. Maybe they didn't get deathly sick but they still got it, so technically were ill. It leads me to believe that these vaccinated reinfects let their guards down...stopped wearing masks and social distancing. Look at the bunch of politicians that just got reinfected after attending an event.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 20, 2022)

Around my "neck of the woods",  almost all younger women, age 20 - 40 are wearing masks.  Makes no sense to me as the young people are suppose to have a very good and strong immune system.  It is the older folks with several health issues that are immune challenged.  Makes me think that some folks around here just don't have any common sense anymore!  Me, I haven't worn a mask since March 15 and I'm not coughing, sneezing nor do I have chest pains nor a stuffy nose.  Hey, I'm not dead like the media is trying to tell me that I should be because I'm not driving my car without a mask and I walk outside daily without a mask.  

For the record, I have had my 2 shots plus the booster.  You wouldn't catch me breathing  in my carbon monoxide breath again.  Nor will you catch me looking like a stage-coach robber from the old John Wayne or Roy Rogers movies.  I like to think of myself as FREE!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2022)

*NY has pretty much stopped the mask mandated...except in medical settings. But, when out in public, and even here in my building I still see people, of all ages, wearing masks.  I find it hard to believe so many people are still unvaccinated.  
What do you feel reasons are for people not wanting to stop wearing them? Comfort level? Fear of getting sick?  I am just curious*


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

(deleted)


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 20, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *NY has pretty much stopped the mask mandated...except in medical settings. But, when out in public, and even here in my building I still see people, of all ages, wearing masks.  I find it hard to believe so many people are still unvaccinated.
> What do you feel reasons are for people not wanting to stop wearing them? Comfort level? Fear of getting sick?  I am just curious*


Vaccinated people can and do get Covid, so maybe not all those you see wearing a mask are unvaccinated, maybe the vaccinated ones feel safer wearing one.


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Vaccinated people can and do get Covid, so maybe not all those you see wearing a mask are unvaccinated, maybe the vaccinated ones feel safer wearing one.


They probably are the vaccinated ones.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

I doubt if anyone believed that pilots kept their masks on for the entire flight.


----------

